# Official Rolex 24 Hours of Daytona Thread



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We're heading out for Daytona tomorrow so I'm creating this thread where you can follow along or ask us questions. Here's a link to our main coverage that'll be updated throughout the race. 

http://fourtitude.com/features/Even...vent-coverage-2013-rolex-24-hours-of-daytona/


----------

